
Cashify – a lightweight currency conversion library and Money.js alternative - akepinski
https://github.com/xxczaki/cashify
======
dchest
The funny thing is that the example in README shows that this library works
incorrectly:

    
    
      EUR: 1.00
      GBP: 0.92
      
      const result = cashify.convert(10, {from: 'EUR', to: 'GBP'});
      console.log(result); //=> 9.200000000000001
    

The correct result is 9.2. Due to IEEE floating point precision quirk, the
library gives 9.200000000000001.

~~~
STRML
And in fact, something called "money.js" \- or the successor to money.js -
ought to be able to properly round decimals such that floating point error
never becomes the developer's concern.

